# Female Celebrities (...hot or not...?)



## Bonzi

Female celebrities that people have "mixed opinions" on ... or just post one of your own you like best....


Hot or Not:         *SIGNOURNEY WEAVER*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Sandra


----------



## aaronleland




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Sandra


 
I think she CAN be hot.  I think of her more as cute, but, I really liked her as a blonde!


----------



## Bonzi

aaronleland said:


>


 
The food in her teeth adds that extra bit of sexiness....


----------



## Geaux4it

Bonzi said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The food in her teeth adds that extra bit of sexiness....
Click to expand...


Wonder if she still needs to shave her back 

-Geaux


----------



## Bonzi

*UMA THURMAN*?


----------



## blastoff

Uma is yummy.  

And I just know she'd like me.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Always like Jolie's lips. Never seen her bare bosom so even without them it's not a thing.


----------



## Geaux4it

Can't remember how many bars of soap came out looking like a potato chip because of her

-Geaux
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## Geaux4it

Oh, and my memory pours it on

-Geaux
----------------------

*Suzanne Pleshette*


----------



## Geaux4it

Delta4Embassy said:


> Always like Jolie's lips. Never seen her bare bosom so even without them it's not a thing.



Those are indeed 'CSL's'

-Geaux


----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## Hugo Furst

My first love


----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Female celebrities that people have "mixed opinions" on ... or just post one of your own you like best....
> 
> 
> Hot or Not:         *SIGNOURNEY WEAVER*



Hot. 

Especially in Aliens 2


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> *UMA THURMAN*?



Hot- both a little tall for my taste but hot- especially in Dangerous Liason.


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UMA THURMAN*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot- both a little tall for my taste but hot- especially in Dangerous Liason.
Click to expand...

 
that movie is just sexy in general.... love it!


----------



## Bonzi

Geaux4it said:


> Can't remember how many bars of soap came out looking like a potato chip because of her
> 
> -Geaux
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Elizabeth Montgomery


 
I always thought it was Barbara Eden the guys liked... hubby said the same thing about Elizabeth Montgomery... just shows, women don't know what guys REALLY like  ....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

... since we are on a TV theme......



  SUSAN DEY VS.  

 
MAUREEN MCCORMICK


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> Female celebrities that people have "mixed opinions" on ... or just post one of your own you like best....
> 
> 
> Hot or Not:         *SIGNOURNEY WEAVER*


 


*SIGNOURNEY ............................*  Not.


   Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Female celebrities that people have "mixed opinions" on ... or just post one of your own you like best....
> 
> 
> Hot or Not:         *SIGNOURNEY WEAVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SIGNOURNEY ............................*  Not.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

 
We must have similar tastes Shadow..... my brother LOVED her and I was like.. huh? ...


----------



## shadow355

Delta4Embassy said:


> Always like Jolie's lips. Never seen her bare bosom so even without them it's not a thing.


 

   Angelina trys to hard to be a sex symbol.

  She is a good actress though.



              Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> ... since we are on a TV theme......
> 
> 
> 
> SUSAN DEY VS.
> 
> 
> MAUREEN MCCORMICK


 


Maureen McCormick -------- A person with a good personality.

 Susan Dey. Loved her in "LA Law".  A goddess-------------- Nope.



    Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi

so, if I think beautiful female celebrity... first person that comes to mind.....


shadow355 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always like Jolie's lips. Never seen her bare bosom so even without them it's not a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina trys to hard to be a sex symbol.
> 
> She is a good actress though.
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

 
I love almost every movie she has been in... although, I have not seen the Tomb Raider movies.....


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> *UMA THURMAN*?


 


*UMA THURMAN*? Not even close. She showed her intellect, and acting ability (   ) In "Kill Bill". And I did not watch all of "Kill Bill".


                Shadow 355


----------



## Hugo Furst

Always thought this lady was attractive





Ida Lupino






Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> so, if I think beautiful female celebrity... first person that comes to mind.....
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always like Jolie's lips. Never seen her bare bosom so even without them it's not a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina trys to hard to be a sex symbol.
> 
> She is a good actress though.
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love almost every movie she has been in... although, I have not seen the Tomb Raider movies.....
Click to expand...

 

" Tomb  Raider"?    Where she wears the "Breast Augments".   I think the "But-Tock" Augments were on her behind also.

I had a nurse one time, stand ( lean to her right - arms crossed ) in the doorway of the foreman's office; she was in on her off time for a meeting. A Toyota Fan - she has dark hair and a daughter. She was wearing blue jeans and dark shoes ( boots??? ).   Trying to get a guards attention - she had the "Boobie thing" going on - and as I seen, had the "Breast Augments" on, trying to look sexy.

The same dark haired nurse.....whom favors Toyota vehicles, and she has one daughter ----------------> Spoke frequently about a certain blonde haired nurse, whom screamed at me telling me I thought with my penis ( The same blonde haired nurse whom left her husband for a co-worker of mine......after he got his divorce ).

Dark haired nurse, talks about Blonde haired nurse.......like they have knew each other a long time, NOT THE short time they worked together here at the place I work ( we have our won medical department ).

Both dark haired nurse, and blonde haired nurse mention other names of people inside the plant. And they speak like a Gypsy, looking into a crystal ball. I know things are going to happen, people are going to appear.....before it even happens.  Female Nostradamus's they were.  THEY PROVED without a shadow of doubt, that others were lying - and future lies were very much false. They prove, that futures stories I would be told, were lies. People lying, not knowing that I know.......because of foretold events......by two women.

"tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies.....tell me - tell me lies. Oh no, you can't disguise........tell me - tell me lies"

" Don't keep saying that it's alright, it's alright,
It seems you went just a little too far this time
Heard a Bang Bang Bang, and down you go,
It's just a job I do."


  Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi

okay then.........


----------



## Delta4Embassy

If she 'tried' to be a sex symbol we'd all be dead of heart attacks.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>




??


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> okay then.........


 



 This is what a woman should look like.   


  Hottie material - Stocking Stuffer.


  Great personality - killer smile - mesmerizing eyes. The" farm girl from Iowa."



    Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Delta4Embassy said:


> If she 'tried' to be a sex symbol we'd all be dead of heart attacks.


 








 She dated Billy Bob Thorton for Gods sake. She can't be that smart.


















  Shadow 355


----------



## defcon4

shadow355 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she 'tried' to be a sex symbol we'd all be dead of heart attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52147
> 
> 
> 
> She dated Billy Bob Thorton for Gods sake. She can't be that smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

Billy Bob Thorton is funny as fuck. He is a good actor.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JMO, but she would have come in 3rd in a Friends beauty pageant.






Courtney wins


----------



## defcon4

I find both very attractive.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
Click to expand...

 
A younger Natalie Wood... how about this one....





I love this movie.. makes me cry just thinking about it..........


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> JMO, but she would have come in 3rd in a Friends beauty pageant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney wins


 
I am SO "Phoebe" in real life!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> I find both very attractive.


 
I loved her in Fools Rush In and her small part in From Dusk Til Dawn.....
That scene in Fools Rush In where she is bending over the table.... the way she looks at him, and vice versa.. <sigh>...


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I loved her in Fools Rush In and her small part in From Dusk Til Dawn.....
> That scene in Fools Rush In where she is bending over the table.... the way she looks at him, and vice versa.. <sigh>...


Hayek is beautiful but Zeta-Jones is head to head....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved her in Fools Rush In and her small part in From Dusk Til Dawn.....
> That scene in Fools Rush In where she is bending over the table.... the way she looks at him, and vice versa.. <sigh>...
> 
> 
> 
> Hayek is beautiful but Zeta-Jones is head to head....
Click to expand...

 
.... so you like Latino's eh? interesting....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved her in Fools Rush In and her small part in From Dusk Til Dawn.....
> That scene in Fools Rush In where she is bending over the table.... the way she looks at him, and vice versa.. <sigh>...
> 
> 
> 
> Hayek is beautiful but Zeta-Jones is head to head....
Click to expand...

 
CZJ is getting a bit old... I don't really think she is as sexy as Selma though...


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> .... so you like Latino's eh? interesting....


Not Lations per se. It is more for the beauty. They just happen to be Latinos. Actually, I fall for blondes too, or brunettes.. It doesn't really matter when beauty speaks for itself but there are some exceptions..


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved her in Fools Rush In and her small part in From Dusk Til Dawn.....
> That scene in Fools Rush In where she is bending over the table.... the way she looks at him, and vice versa.. <sigh>...
> 
> 
> 
> Hayek is beautiful but Zeta-Jones is head to head....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CZJ is getting a bit old... I don't really think she is as sexy as Selma though...
Click to expand...



MOst of the celebrities I think are hot...

are also dead, many of old age





Rhonda Fleming





Virginia Mayo


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> CZJ is getting a bit old... I don't really think she is as sexy as Selma though...


Everybody is getting old. Look at Suzanne Somers... she is what in her 70ies? still looks good...


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> CZJ is getting a bit old... I don't really think she is as sexy as Selma though...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is getting old. Look at Suzanne Somers... she is what in her 70ies? still looks good...
Click to expand...

 
... thanks to cosmetic surgery.....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> CZJ is getting a bit old... I don't really think she is as sexy as Selma though...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is getting old. Look at Suzanne Somers... she is what in her 70ies? still looks good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... thanks to cosmetic surgery.....
Click to expand...



and ThighMaster


----------



## Bonzi

It's easy to judge when your living is not made off your looks.
I (think) I look pretty young for 51... but, maybe not.
I'm not sure if I would ever get plastic surgery if I could afford it.  I would hope not. I want to look good/attractive/sexy..... but, not fake.....


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## shadow355

defcon4 said:


> I find both very attractive.


 


 Nope -


  Cote Pablo


























   Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi

I guess I like blonde latinos.....


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> I guess I like blonde latinos.....


 

 A blonde Latino?

  No such thing......look at the roots of her hair - they are dark my dear. her hair is colored.

  Dark eyebrows.

 Brown eyes......most generally equal dark hair. Most generally, but not always.


      Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> I guess I like blonde latinos.....


 











  Hmmmmmmm - Sigh



   Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I like blonde latinos.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm - Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

 
she's totally cute. Have you ever seen the video for La Tortura?


----------



## Hugo Furst

ANY actress that has portrayed Catwoman.


Including the young lady portraying Selina Kyle on Gotham


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> ANY actress that has portrayed Catwoman.
> 
> 
> Including the young lady portraying Selina Kyle on Gotham


 
True... both Michelle Pfeiffer and Halle Berry are cute.. but terrible movies!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANY actress that has portrayed Catwoman.
> 
> 
> Including the young lady portraying Selina Kyle on Gotham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True... both Michelle Pfeiffer and Halle Berry are cute.. but terrible movies!!!
Click to expand...



I was thinking more of Julie Newmar, and this young lady.


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> [QUOTE="shadow355, post: 12522648, member: 54859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's totally cute. Have you ever seen the video for La Tortura?


 

 Nope. I'll watch it later.

   Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi

very hot.......


----------



## defcon4

shadow355 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find both very attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope -
> 
> 
> Cote Pablo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

Not bad but needs just a teed-bit more tits.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I guess I like blonde latinos.....


Nope


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I like blonde latinos.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...

 
so.. no 3 some with me, you and her?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I like blonde latinos.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so.. no 3 some with me, you and her?
Click to expand...

nope...only you


----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## alanbmx123

Geena Davis was so hot in Earth Girls are Easy


----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## alanbmx123




----------



## Pop23

Bonzi said:


> Female celebrities that people have "mixed opinions" on ... or just post one of your own you like best....
> 
> 
> Hot or Not:         *SIGNOURNEY WEAVER*



Not, never saw that one. 

Average at best


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember how many bars of soap came out looking like a potato chip because of her
> 
> -Geaux
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Elizabeth Montgomery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was Barbara Eden the guys liked... hubby said the same thing about Elizabeth Montgomery... just shows, women don't know what guys REALLY like  ....
Click to expand...


So very often true.

Women measure other women differently than men do.


----------



## Syriusly

As my wife points out- I have a 'crush' on this woman- she is all kinds of sexy. 





Another 'age appropriate crush'-


----------



## whitehall

It's spelled "Sigourney Weaver" not Sign-ourney". and she is 66 years old. You could find a hot photo of any live or dead actress in the freaking 20th century so what's the freaking point?


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> As my wife points out- I have a 'crush' on this woman- she is all kinds of sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'age appropriate crush'-


 
I always thought Holly Hunter was sexy in a cute way...
Loved her in Broadcast News and Raising Arizona  (both movies are in my top 25)


----------



## Bonzi

whitehall said:


> It's spelled "Sigourney Weaver" not Sign-ourney". and she is 66 years old. You could find a hot photo of any live or dead actress in the freaking 20th century so what's the freaking point?


 
Just for fun.... sorry about the typo also.... thanks for the input.....


----------



## Unkotare

Fan Bingbing


----------

